# need help identifying plant!



## blakeh (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I just bought some plants for my new tank (first) and Im having trouble identifying some of the plants (forgot the names the fish store used). I'll attach some pictures below.

Plants I have:
Vallisneria corkscrew
Java fern
??
??

The plants I can't identiy is the large one in the center back of the tank with white'ish leaves and the three at the back left (second photo is an upclose of the center plant).

I have no idea if i planted the center plant properly (there are roots coming off halfway up the stem I'm assuming i should let them float?).

Cheers

Edit: Theres a few more questions I wanted to ask so I'll put them here instead of making another thread.

Do I have to fertilize? or will the plants be alright on thier own?
Was there anything I should have done to the plants before planting them? (e.g. trim the roots?)

My tank is:
140L (37gal)
2x 39watt T5HO (currently just stock 10k white bulbs)
play sand substrate (washed)
cold water


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello blakeh,

the plant in the middle is Syngonium podophyllum, maybe the cultivar 'Albovirens':
http://www.plantoftheweek.org/week250.shtml
A terrestrial and frequent indoor plant, not suitable for aquariums (unfortunately several terrestrial plants are often sold as aquarium plants).

The stem plant on the left is surely a form of Hygrophila corymbosa. Perhaps 'siamensis', but I'm not sure.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, that beautiful center-piece plant will eventually rot away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

First of all... WELCOME!!! Glad you have joined us. Now to your questions...

Your substrate looks like it's just inert sand. You will need to fertilze. Your light is 2wpg of T5's. That a good amount of light. I think you're also gonna need some carbon source like excel or CO2.

I only trim the roots is they are really long. If I can plant them easily then I leave them. Trimming will help them to put out new roots, just don't trim them all away.

Here are some articles for you to read:

http://beginneraquarist.petfish.net/Beginner%20Aquarist/Home.html
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## blakeh (Aug 2, 2009)

well that sucks. Anyone wonna recommend a nice largish feature plant to replace it? (remebering the tank is cold water and low tech).
Leaning towards amazon sword myself.

Tex Gal after reading those links Im now thinking of just makeing a basic DIY CO2 and use my airstone. If I do this could you recommend a particular fertilizer that would go well with such a setup? (hopefully cheap)

The fish im planning on keeping are 2 or 3 axolotls (have just started cycling).

and thanks for the warm welcome.

Edit:
Just did some tests and here are my readings:
7.5 ph
53.7ppm kH or 3 dkH (this is too low isn't it?)


----------

